# Canada Portugal Filing Taxes



## piresj (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi there. 

I am a dual citizen of CA and PT and now living in PT. I work a full time job here and pay taxes. I also own an apartment in Canada and rent it out to cover thr mortgage.

Since i pay income taxes here in Portugal and file my taxes here as well, do i need to input my Portuguese income when i file my Canadian taxes? I was doing a simulation and it seems as though i would owe money to Canada if i input my PT income and taxes. 

Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If you've declared non-residency for Canada, then no you wouldn't need to declare PT income. (Not sure if you can still claim to be non-resident while owning an apartment and earning rental income. In any case, it's a bit of a process, with forms to fill out.) If you haven't declared non-residency then yes you'd need to declare the income and claim a foreign tax credit. However, take this for what it's worth, Canada has no way of knowing about that income other than you reporting it. Though technically they might be privy to bank balance info under CRS if you've told your PT bank that you're a Canadian tax resident.


----------

